# I Did It ! ! !



## jbergsing (Feb 24, 2008)

Friday morning, I ordered an iMac for my wife and a MacBook for myself! So our divorce from Bill Gates and all the headaches he's caused us is imminent! 

    ​


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 24, 2008)

jbergsing said:


> Friday morning, I ordered an iMac for my wife and a MacBook for myself! So our divorce from Bill Gates and all the headaches he's caused us is imminent!
> 
> ​


Don't get too excited. As soon as Apple determines that you don't have a ponytail, they will intentionally sabatoge the machine by remote. Without one, you don't qualify to own a Mac....


----------



## jbergsing (Feb 25, 2008)

Brad said:


> Don't get too excited. As soon as Apple determines that you don't have a ponytail, they will intentionally sabatoge the machine by remote. Without one, you don't qualify to own a Mac....


Yeah know, I did see some footage from Mac World this year and there sure was a lot of pony tails around there! I'm planning on attending a local mac user group meeting next month and am hoping that, being in conservative Alabama, there won't be too many of them there. Although I thought they were cool in high school (23+ years ago), as an adult I have a hard time dealing with the Spicolli's of the world.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 25, 2008)

Brad said:


> jbergsing said:
> 
> 
> > Friday morning, I ordered an iMac for my wife and a MacBook for myself! So our divorce from Bill Gates and all the headaches he's caused us is imminent!
> ...



I guess that disqualifies Steve Jobs.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 25, 2008)

I also did it!! But not a Mac (I own stock in Microsoft!!). Pulled the trigger on a new Dell all-in-one computer this morning. Should get here tomorrow or Wed. My old Dell laptop finally gave up the ghost. It lasted ten years with no problems till the hard drive finally crashed, so I'm back on the Dell train!


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 25, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > jbergsing said:
> ...


Aah. You've never noticed that bulge in his back pocket? He may have cut his 'freak flag' off, but he keeps it on hand for identification purposes, never you fear.

ff topic and tongue-in-cheek:


----------



## jbergsing (Feb 26, 2008)

Brad said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > Brad said:
> ...


There are some pictures of the guy out there that don't present him as the cool, suave guy he portrays today.


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 26, 2008)

jbergsing said:


> Friday morning, I ordered an iMac for my wife and a MacBook for myself! So our divorce from Bill Gates and all the headaches he's caused us is imminent!
> 
> ​



Did you order them on-line? This might get you the new version of the MacBook.


----------



## jbergsing (Feb 27, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> Did you order them on-line? This might get you the new version of the MacBook.


Yes I did. FedEx shows delivering tomorrow but the email notification says it'll deliver by Friday. Either way, I'm really excited to jump into it!


----------



## raekwon (Feb 27, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> jbergsing said:
> 
> 
> > Friday morning, I ordered an iMac for my wife and a MacBook for myself! So our divorce from Bill Gates and all the headaches he's caused us is imminent!
> ...



Even if he'd gotten an older Macbook in the last two weeks, he could get a free upgrade to the newer one from Apple.


----------

